# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  by stre10k

## stre10k

---

----------


## stre10k

---

----------


## blooddrakon

Итак чтож по пунктам .
1)Если ты счастлив с ней тогда в чем проблема ? Уделяй ей больше внимания, посвяти себя ей, отдай ей всю свою любовь. Если она сомневается в тебе она должна увидеть этот твой пост, и если она любит тебя по настоящему ( а судя по твоему посту я более чем уверен в этом) она поймет твою боль и вместе вы найдете выход .
2) А ты что хуже других, чтоб товя мать могла так относится к тебе ? Ты сам говоришь, что шел на золотую медаль, и не переживай что не получил ее, учитывая твои проблемы, серебро это огромное достижение. Она тебя не отпускает ? Одеваешься и уходишь, а если что скажет, выскажи ей все, что думаешь ! Скажи ей, что она виновата во всем, что с тобой происходит, и может хоть что-то дойдет до ее сознания .
3)Любые проблемы со здоровьем можно исправить !!!! *ЛЮБЫЕ* !!!! Но только если сам будешь работать над собой ! Ты не убежишь от своих проблем принимая наркотики и алкоголь. На время у тебя все хорошо, но на отходняках твои проблемы становятся еще больше. Я угадал ? Я всего 1 раз в жизни накурился, и после этого у меня было чувство вселенской пустоты в душе, и я отказался от этого. 
4) Если ты видишь бабушку которая просит подаяния мимо которой люди просто проходят, так подойди к ней ты и отдай сколько будет в твоих силах. Если мир такой плохой, так не уподобляйся другим людям, и пробуй сам сделать его лучше !
5) Ну рассказал этот парень всем байку и что такого ! Ты помог ему, а он наговорил всем наврал про тебя. Здесь ключевая фраза *"Ты помог ему"* и плевать тебе на то, что он сказал, значит он глуп. Ты говоришь, что они не любят тебя, но ведб они все позвонили узнать, что с тобой, ведь им было не наплевать.
У тебя есть девушка которая тебя любит, у тебя есть хорошие мозги, чтобы многово достичь. Пока есть, что терять, пока есть то что тебе дорого, лучше береги это всеми силами, вместо того чтобы искать смерти.

----------


## stre10k

---

----------


## blooddrakon

[quote="stre10k"есть, что терять, но оно мне не нужно... я по другому поводу живу - не хочу промелькнуть солнечным зайчиком в этом мире - хочу оставить какой-то свой след в истории или еще в чем...  чтобы не зря[/quote]
Тогда живи раде этого, и докажи всем что ты прав. И если потом через много лет, кто-нибудь помогая ближнему вспомнит *то о чем ты говорил*,значит все, что было, было не просто так.

----------


## stre10k

---

----------


## Антонина

1) любовь - не мой конек, наверное. Мы расстаемся с любвоью моей... хотя бы друзьями. А ты своей любимой - друг? Дружба, в отличие от любви, всегда взаимна. Будь сначала другом, чтобы поддерживать ее. 
2) предки. Хм... тяжело, но не слишком. Поправимо только временем, но пока что ты можешь либо заработать свой стальной авторитет в их глазах, либо ждать терпеливо.
3) Здоровье?? Это ты мне говоришь, в 19 лет имеющей рак легкого и узнавшей об этом вчера??? Нет, здоровье, если ты не будешь его губить и дальше, ты поправишь.
4) Ненависть к миру. Пожалуй, то, что стоит особенного внимания на мой взгляд. Ты говоришь: бабуля в метро, а потом - бомба и красная площадь.

Ты ничего не поделаешь с людьми вокруг, но можешь начать с себя.
Ты никогда не изменишь других, но кроме тебя самого, у тебя никого нет, и это аксиома.
Бабуля в метро - если она в самом деле нища - молится за тебя и благодарна тебе. Это ли не награда? А ты чего хотел? Медальки на грудь?
Ты не всегда можешь помочь себе, но можешь помочь другим. Не желаниями их изменить, но желаниями им помочь - дать им тепло и свет, по крайней мере, хотя бы душевный.
5) друзья - см.выше, плюс: ты всегда можешь найти друзей там, где будешь искать. Ищите - и обрящете. То, что я с тобой говорю, значит, что ты зацепил меня (на ты, можно?), и я говорю тебе: работай над собой. Многие люди захотят стать твоими друзьями, когда разглядят тебя. А чтобы тебя разглядели - нужно, чтобы тебя заметили. Хотя бы один. И не бойся неудач! Ошибки все тонут со временем, а мы остаемся.

----------


## stre10k

---

----------


## Painkiller

Автор, жди в аське...Я обязательно постучусь.
Насчет первого пункта-не слышал еще более трагичной истории.
Я могу тебе очень реально помочь, буду я проклят, если не сделаю этого(насчет наркоты-я слез с геры, хотя это была вынужденная мера-я бы просто сдох, если бы мне при таких повреждениях его не кололи.Меня вылечил друг, сказал, как можно избавиться от всего).

----------


## Антонина

Да знаю я о нравах в метро. Но если все-таки хоть одной нищей хоть одну копейку... благотворительность, обогащающая душу.

----------


## stre10k

---

----------


## amoll

> я не справляюсь
> вижу ее несколько секунд - по всему телу дрожь, ноги ватные подкашиваются... за две недели был на 1 паре - употреблял всевозможные наркотики. В дурке сменили лекарство - Теперь рисполепт вместо солиана. И амитриптилин как было... 
> если не остановить такое падение, не шмякнешься на землю как Алиса в стране чудес.... Будет только хуже и хуже и хуже...


 Привет! Была у меня не так давно ситуация, очень похожая на твою (да в общем, все эти ситуации похожи...). Первая, она же Первая Космическая Любовь, все краски жизни в ней, и вдруг - бац! - девушка меня оставляет и на моих глазах уходит с другим. Сказать, что я сильно переживал - не сказать ничего. Просто весь смысл пропал и стало не понятно, как и зачем теперь жить. Все было о ней: музыка, кино, улицы... Идешь по городу, оказываешься там, где вы вместе гуляли, и кое-как сдерживаешь слезы. Посмотрел фильм - разрыдался, услышал песню - захлебнулся в слезах. Вечерняя анестезия Портвейном-777, чтобы как-то пережить очередную ночь. Казалось, это не кончится никогда, и я либо сойду с ума, либо сопьюсь к чертям... Но, знаешь, я теперь очень благодарен этой любви за возможность прочувствовать и осознать следующую, в общем-то, банальную вещь: мне плохо от того, что моей возлюбленной хорошо - но хорошо без меня. Она не умерла, не сломала ногу, не обожгла руку; нет - она счастлива, и именно это причиняет мне боль. Парадокс? Да нет, банальное самообожание. Дело в том, что обожать можно либо себя, либо кого-то другого. Совмещать любовь с самовлюбленностью не получится - получится лишь нервотрепка, депрессия и ненависть. Как раз именно то, от чего и страдают многие-многие люди (и пары), по ошибке называя подобные страдания любовными, хотя следовало бы называть самолюбовными. Нет во мне любви, если я из-за собственного эгоизма не способен радоваться за любимого человека, если его радость меня огорчает. Эгоизм мучителен прежде всего для эгоиста, самовлюбленность делает человека несчастным. Научиться любви - чем ни смысл человеческой жизни?

----------


## Павел Воля.

К примеру можно минусов найти в ней и чем больше тем лучше и понимать что есть гораздо красивее, физически привлекательнее, сексуальнее и далее по списку девушки. Я понял только одно таким девушкам нужны только самые самые красавчики. Хотя они сами могут быть среднячками . т.е. красивых и даже не очень красивых девушек к сожалению обычные парни не интересуют им подавай супер добрых, супер красивых, супер сексуальных, супер удачников, на все остальные минусы им чихать, только лишь бы с ними были такие порно маньяки которых все хотят. Это кажется что они открыты для всех и они такие добренькие, фигня это всё им подавай только самое, самое, самое, самое, самое, лучшее. Самых лучших, они просто ненасытны в поиске таких фото, порно моделей, мужского пола. Попробуй потерять к ней интерес. Пойми не ты плохой, она тебя не достойна, она просто ищет себе самца. Тебе кажется что она очень добрая это нифига не так, она ищет самого лучшего и ей пофиг на тебя, она тебя не любит и любовь ей твоя до жопы и ей от тебя ничего не надо и любит она только свою маму. Потеряй к ней интерес это самое главное. Пойми что она отстой, она не может любить тебя такого как ты есть, она полюбит только Тимати свою семью и себя.

----------


## amoll

> К примеру можно минусов найти в ней и чем больше тем лучше и понимать что есть гораздо красивее, физически привлекательнее, Пойми что она отстой, она не может любить тебя такого как ты есть, она полюбит только Тимати свою семью и себя.


 Твой основной тезис: достойны моей любви лишь те, кто свою любовь принесет мне на алтарь, а если человек ко мне равнодушен - он отстой. Так ведь большинство людей априори равнодушны к моей персоне, что же, всех в отстойник? Видимо, нужно быть решительно уверенным в собственной богоподобной идеальности, чтобы ненавидеть людей, которые ее не сумели разглядеть и тут же пасть на колени. Куда эта дорога приведет - ясно: к мезантропии, отчуждению, одиночеству, депрессии и - этому сайту. Короче, снова бег по кругу вместо движения вперед. Выход из круга мне видится в том, чтобы перестать заниматься самообманом - идеализировать как себя, так и предмет любви, а взглянуть на ситуацию немного снаружи, вне собственного эго. Окажется, что люблю я так же избирательно, ничем в этом смысле не отличаюсь от остальных. Как и та девушка, не умею любить людей такими, какие они есть. А они есть равнодушные ко мне и любящие "Тимати, собственную маму и семью". Я столь же равнодушный к большинству людей, но люблю пиво, длинноногих красавиц и рок-н-ролл. Разницы между мной и той девушкой никакой, кроме несущественной вкусовой. Конечно, заглушить боль ненавистью можно, но все же это совсем не тот урок, ради которого дается чувство любви. Ненависть еще никого не осчастливила, любовь способна осчастливить каждого.

----------


## =>>>>>

> Я понял только одно таким девушкам нужны только самые самые красавчики. Хотя они сами могут быть среднячками . т.е. красивых и даже не очень красивых девушек к сожалению обычные парни не интересуют им подавай супер добрых, супер красивых, супер сексуальных, супер удачников, на все остальные минусы им чихать, только лишь бы с ними были такие порно маньяки которых все хотят. Это кажется что они открыты для всех и они такие добренькие, фигня это всё им подавай только самое, самое, самое, самое, самое, лучшее. Самых лучших, они просто ненасытны в поиске таких фото, порно моделей, мужского пола. Попробуй потерять к ней интерес. Пойми не ты плохой, она тебя не достойна, она просто ищет себе самца. Тебе кажется что она очень добрая это нифига не так, она ищет самого лучшего и ей пофиг на тебя


 Кстати говоря да, установка на ''Поиск самых лучших особей мужского пола'' у девушек в подсознании заложена, у всех.

----------


## огрызок тепла

можно подумать, у парней как-то по другому. тоже и по мордашке и по фигуре выбираете, а чтоб еще адекватная была, без капризов всяческих, предсказуемая.
на девушку средней внешности, чтоб на троечку там, разве кто посмотрит? тоже нужна чтоб и добрая, и сексуальная, и чтоб готовила хорошо, и чтоб  ноги от ушей, и чтоб мордашка смазливая.
ну  вообщем парни как всегда бревна в своем глазу не замечают.

----------


## =>>>>>

огрызок тепла, не хорошо так рассуждать, ведь парни это не единое целое, собственно как и девушки...
Мы все отдельные личности.
Я имел ввиду... Шанс того, что девушка уйдет к другому парню при удобном случае (если он будет чем-то превосходить ее текущего) 
При этом забыв про верность, обещания, просто поддавшись  инстинкту или голосу подсознания, выше чем то,  что съебнет парень.
Лично я затрудняюсь назвать какие-либо критерии девушки, которая бы мне подходила.
Хотя наверное главное чтобы она не велась на те самые животные инстинкты.
А та что ты описала, по-моему подходит для совместной жизни, секса (что мной не приемлемо) и не более...

----------


## огрызок тепла

да ты сам себе противоречишь уже. сначала значит "установка на ''Поиск самых лучших особей мужского пола'' у девушек в подсознании заложена, у всех."
потом "ведь парни это не единое целое, собственно как и девушки...
Мы все отдельные личности." с чего ты взял, что девушка уйдет к тому, кто чем-то лучше нынешнего?получается, что у девушек вообще чувств никаких нет, в том числе самоуважения и гордости, чтоб не плюхаться от встречного к поперечному?
и что значит "которая бы мне подходила"  и "подходит для совместной жизни, секса (что мной не приемлемо) и не более." какая разница-то? или совместная жизнь и какие-то высокие чувства у тебя идут как-то отдельно и не пересекаются?так что ли? мне не понятны два твоих последний сообщения в таком случае.
и то,что парень не уйдет  в любой момент туда, где лучше. это бред. еще как уйдет. и каких только отмазок не бывает. от меня несколько лет назад ушел один кадр, одна из причин-я не красилась, а ему кажется, что любая девушка должна краситься, иначе она не девушка, хотя скорее причина была в том, что та, другая, поз в сексе знала больше и трахалась лучше.   так же вот знаю случай, когда достаточно высокий парень ушел от девушки, потому что решил, что они друг другу по росту не подходят. ага, а когда  ее трахал, разницу в росте не замечал,конечно же.
так что все это просто отмазки. и парни и девушки уходят примерно одинаково, каждый ищет партнера получше. и часто, чтоб не высказывать весь список претензий и не обижать человека, придумываются отмазки  очень глупые и нелепые. хотя на самом деле причина того, что два человека не могут быть  вместе, не в росте, не в кошельке, не во внешности. причин бывает много, просто озвучивается далеко не все

----------


## =>>>>>

Никакого противоречия нет, и быть не может.
То что первоначально заложено в человека природой, и то что обретается по ходу жизни (личность) это все-таки разные вещи.
Есть три типа девушек - для секса, для совместной жизни и для любви.
Остальные комментарии излишни.

----------


## mors certa

> Есть три типа девушек - для секса, для совместной жизни и для любви.


 есть один тип мужчин - для секса. (заложено природой). а то, что мужчины семьи создают, на самом деле противоречит их природе.

----------


## =>>>>>

> есть один тип мужчин - для секса. (заложено природой). а то, что мужчины семьи создают, на самом деле противоречит их природе.


 Да, ''природные'' мужчины это вообще недочеловеки.

----------


## stre10k

---

----------


## stre10k

---

----------


## stre10k

---

----------


## stre10k

---

----------


## gopa2

А ведь когда то ты её даже не знал и поэтому тебе было на неё пох.
Никому мы кроме себя не нужны и никто не полюбит нас так как мы сами себя любим.

----------


## Ankou

стихи красивые...а девушка..чтож..она была.люди приходят и уходят в нашу жизнь.и это не значит,что мы должны уходить вместе с ними.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Лучше тебе ее не видеть в ближайшее время, даже на фотках, не приведет ни к чему хорошему..  когда долго не видишь человека, чувства к нему остывают, у кого то быстро, у кого то медленно..

----------


## Римма

Stre10k, твое "письмо к психиатру" очень задело и многое заставило из своей жизни вспомнить...

Да, тебе лучше сейчас держаться подальше от нее, по совету Волка-одиночки... Потому что на свежие, не успевшие затянуться раны такие вещи ложатся очень болезненно... Это как опять вскрывать их без анестезии...

А еще - ты взрослеешь. Морально. И это очень радует.
Просто пока держись/старайся держаться подальше от нее, пока все не "заживет".
Искренне верю в твое исцеление.

----------


## stre10k

---

----------


## gopa2

Что вообще можно получить от баб. Только это или перепих (к чему все и стремятся). Ничего хорошего от них не удаётся получить, пишу за себя. Отвращение и потеря интереса нам помогут.
А я хмурые дни оставляю себе. А ясные дни возвращаю судьбе. (:

----------


## stre10k

---

----------


## gopa2

это фантастика .....

----------


## gopa2

Ну а что потом, семья без детей это не семья... Ну и в общем закончится всё это как всегда.

----------


## gopa2

Всё что я думаю о бабах

----------


## stre10k

---

----------


## Сибиряк

стрелок,психиатры- самые равнодушные врачи.в эту профессию люди идут не для того что-бы помогать людям.с их точки зрения большая депрессия это неизлечимое заболевание с пожизненным медикаментозным лечением.
это комментарий к письму.

----------


## gopa2

Какое там счастье с ними ещё хуже чем без них... Дать они кроме страданий ничего не могут, получить от них ничего нельзя кроме кидалова. Не сделать себя счастливым через эти стада.

----------


## gopa2

Любая другая баба лучше этих Кать в пицот раз. Все эти кидалы в купальниках лесом идут. (:

----------


## buster777

> стрелок,психиатры- самые равнодушные врачи.в эту профессию люди идут не для того что-бы помогать людям.с их точки зрения большая депрессия это неизлечимое заболевание с пожизненным медикаментозным лечением.
> это комментарий к письму.


 А я однажды пришол к психиатру, чтобы тот антидепрессанты выписал..Он меня спросил зачем мне...Я сказал, что мне плохо мол депрессия у меня...Он покачал головой и сказал, что мне этот гемор не нужен, чтобы шёл я домой и пил обычное успокоительное, а этого разговора между нами не было....Сказал, что-то типа в зеркал посмотри...ну такое в общем  :Big Grin:

----------


## buster777

> Какое там счастье с ними ещё хуже чем без них... Дать они кроме страданий ничего не могут, получить от них ничего нельзя кроме кидалова. Не сделать себя счастливым через эти стада.


 А мне действительно хочется создать семью или мне так только кажется? Правда возможно это останеться только мечтой...Дураки мало кому нужны)))

----------


## stre10k

---

----------


## stre10k

У меня не хватает слов, чтобы описать ту бездонную, всеобъемлющую, испепеляющую, воспламеняющую все на своем пути, разрывающую, пронизывающую, ледянящую боль, которую я чувствую, когдя вижу ее... Врачи называют это панической атакой. А я просто сгибаю колени и сажусь на пол с опущенной головой, а мысли робко проползают по струнам рыдающей скрипки моей души... уже больше 5 месяцев этот ад, АД АД АД АД АД АД!

только что встретил ее... она рассказыала мне про свои дела и просила телефон позвонить, а я молча стоял и с улыбкой смотрел ей в глаза, а, когда она ушла, рухнул... и нет меня больше как сгустка силы, я просто комочек нервных переживаний, я сосуд с болью, я хляби Тайшета, я потный носок Джо...

И, что самое страшное, мне нечего ей сказать... за эти чертовы 5 месяцев я так и не придумал, что ей сказать... все то время, пока я стоял рядом с ней, я лишь жалел, что убрал с заставки на телефоне ее фотграфию, потому что он с ней сильно глючил... сейчас вернул ту фотографию с надписью "верь в любовь"... эта вера мне однажды помогла. И верю, что и теперь поможет, теперь я просто сажусь на стул и жду.

----------


## Ankou

нда
пропала я тут конкретно.
к счастью,или несчатью,не надолго
...что такое не уметь подобрать нужных слов в адрес  дорогого тебе человека поняла на своей же шкуре буквально вчера..
прости,прощай
безумно больно..всё лучше,чем предшествующая полная апатия..но...всегда это но)

----------


## stre10k

---

----------


## Ankou

пропала потому,что все было очень хорошо)
а остально не суть как важно)))
был человек.человека больше нет)чтобы он остался-слов не нашлось.
теперь надо учиться жить сутками напролёт без него.

----------


## gopa2

Надо обязательно найти ту которая была до неё та которая тебе раньше нравилась может какую нибудь девчонку со школы и позвонить ей просто поговорить по телефону, гулять позови. Попробуй поговорить с теми бабами которые тебе раньше нравились пускай они хоть замужем будут это не важно.

----------


## stre10k

---

----------


## Nocticula

Покуриваем???=)
Вот повезло-то с фамилиями)
Та никому звонить не надо, просто надо как-то заставить себя, набраться сил и поговорить что-ль для начала!)

----------


## Nocticula

"а я молча стоял и с улыбкой смотрел ей в глаза" - вот с той, которой молчал...

----------


## stre10k

---

----------


## огрызок тепла

не поздравлять. и вообще заездили уже этот день святого валентина.  как-то пошло это уже, вульгарно( да и она будет ждать поздравлений на 14 февраля, типа как положено.  вот кому положено, то пусть сам себя и поздравляет. а любовь она к датам не привязывается, она или есть, или нет

----------


## stre10k

---

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Чудесный стих !!!!

----------


## stre10k

---

----------

